# Sunnyside am 1/11/07



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Been watching the wind on seabreeze and its picking up for the weekend so Im going to hit sunnyside for a pre work fish. Trying to put in around 5.30am. Thought about Frankston but the stink boat traffic is way too heavy and I got enough problems staying in the kayak with out the local wallies wizzing by in the darkness at 100km's. Got some good reports and gps mark that produced snapper last weekend off Mt Eliza, the fish are there, now I just need to be!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Good luck squizzy. Im keeping an eye out on the weather for Sunday in hope that the wind wont pick up. Not worried about a little rain. Looking to go to Point Willson, Aurthor the Great.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

just got in from loading the yak & gear. My flip a few weeks ago didnt do my electrics too good and I have just finished fitting some new marine plugs to my wiring. Went nuts and washed all my gear but the plugs etc inside the kayak were all green 

I fitted a light like occy has that that I run off my battery and it was a must to have going for the morning thank god for beer & aeroguard, got it sorted, I hate finding out stuff dont work when I am about to launch.

Gonefishing, your early trips have inspired me, check out the forum mid morning. I got a reasonably busy day but I enjoyed all the reports coming in from pt cook so much a few weeks ago that even if its a disaster I will be putting some time aside to fill you all in on the fishing.

The past month has been great reading in the mornings with the pt cook crew getting some big reds and the sydney boys getting into the kingy's. AKFF has certainly been the place to be. Its been thoroughly entertaining and most distracting 

the alarm has been set, I just hope the wind dies down, unfortunately its been getting stronger against all forecasts but "scotty" is loaded & Im goin fishin!


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I've had some problems with some of my leccys too i realy need to re-wire my kayak and use heat shrink and glue to seal the joins, bloody salt water 

Squizzy im glad to be an inspiration  but most people would call me something totally different to that :lol: as with the Sydney guys i am totally jealous at how many Kingy's they have been getting, that is one fish i would love to have a tug of war with. :lol: only hope what i have been told by my local that we do get kings in at Point Wilson area :twisted: :twisted:


----------

